# Worse on probiotics...



## SKW (Mar 17, 2014)

After not responding to my last antibiotic treatment (Rifaximin + Augmentin together) I decided to take a new approach and try probiotics, which I've avoided because I don't think I can handle ANY bacteria.

So I took Align this week along with some live culture yogurt and each day has me feeling worse and worse. Before, for some reason, I had been having diarrhea a couple times a day and as soon as I did the first day of Align, my stools became more formed (still soft) but harder to pass. I could not have a complete bowel movement. The bloating also started to become constant whereas before I was at least waking up okay, and then bloating after eating. Now I wake up bloated and stay bloated.

I decided to stick with the Align thinking that my body needed time to adjust but its now day 5 and I feel so terrible I can't get out of bed. My belly is swollen 7 months and I am constipated. Each day it has gotten harder and harder for me to go to the bathroom.

Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

yep, probiotics reliably make my IBS bloating and pain significantly worse.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, me too. i've tried a lot of very expensive probiotics, including align. none of them helped my constipation and many of them made the bloating worse, even after allowing for the herx reaction etc. of course, we're all different but that was my experience.

from what i've read about align, it seems mostly helpful for D types.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the topic guys, I thought I might be jumping to conclusions whenever I have tried probiotics, thinking that maybe I just hadn't given them long enough, and so many people encourage me to use them, but dang, I am glad I have not pushed it any farther than I have, I have such bloating all the time as it is, and recently it has been SO uncomfortable, probably my own fault, holiday glut and overeating in general...I think I will leave the probiotics alone for a while...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

We're all so different. some probiotic strains really seem to help my c...have to figure out which one's exactly, but i will get there... I am having a lot of kumbucha,bread drink, and kefir...my problem is that you can't have them when you are "on the road"; if you know what i am trying to say..so, i would love to find some probiotics that have these helpful strains in them...Annie, it's really a pity you can't have fermented foods.:-(


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i ate fermented foods--sauerkraut, kimchi, etc--before i developed reflux. i just ate them because i enjoyed them. they didn't help my constipationat all but my problems are quite complicated so it's no wonder. we're all different in how we react to things. which is why it's good to experiment.

glad they are helping you, Nuffa. that's terrific!


----------

